
Show HN: My open source trading framework to trade on multiple time frames - jbax
https://github.com/uniVocity/univocity-trader/blob/master/README.md
======
jbax
Some of the technical indicators I added to this framework could not be found
anywhere in existing open source libraries, among them ConnorsRSI and
Instantaneous trendline.

There is a DirectionIndicator as well that uses linear regression to predict
what the next value in a sequence will be, so you can try to predict if a
crossover will happen soon and act before most of the movement happens, or
simply identify if a line is moving up or down.

This framework allows anyone who can code a bit to build and test a strategy
then run a trading robot. It even emails you every time a trade is made .

Right now there is out-of-the-box support for Binance if anyone here is
interested in crypto, but I built this to be extensible so that you need to
implement 2 interfaces to integrate with another exchange or broker to trade
stocks or forex for example (this is code you'd have to write anyway to submit
a buy order for example).

The readme shows a few examples and I hope you guys find it useful.

Feel free to contribute if you can: suggestions, bugs or code are welcome. I
plan to add way more indicators there over time.

Cheers!

